# My first soaps - I am in love and addicted



## Finchen (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to show you my first soaps which I did in the last two weeks. All of them are shampoo bars sf with 4%.

The very 1st soap is a *Catnip Soap* (unscented):







The 2nd one an *Avocado Soap* (with Lemon EO):






The 3rd one a *Neem Soap* for my dogs (with Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree EO):






And the 4th one a *Clay-Lavender Soap* (made yesterday - with Lavender and Rosemary EO):






Soap making is so much fun. I love it.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 30, 2011)

They look great!  Welcome to the addiction..er group.


----------



## Finchen (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 30, 2011)

They are really good, I cant believe these are your first batches.  Well done, I especially like the look of the lavender one


----------



## Finchen (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful soaps! I really like your avocado soaps.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice soaps...the avocado soaps are super cute!!


----------



## Finchen (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 31, 2011)

They've turned out terrific for first soaps.
Congratulations.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 31, 2011)

Fabulous looking soaps ... especially the Clay-Lavender!


----------



## Elly (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely soaps


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Mar 31, 2011)

No wonder you're loving it, with such spectacular first attempts! Good Job


----------



## Finchen (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all, I am happy that you like them.


----------



## llineb (Mar 31, 2011)

Love, love and love the Lavender soap!  Awesome job!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 31, 2011)

You are officially an addict and your soaps look great!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2011)

Those look great! You did a fantastic job. Why do you call the first one catnip soap? Did you use catnip in it?


----------



## Finchen (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes *Hazel*, I have used dried Catnip. I made a strong Catnip tea to which I added the lye.

Catnip is very conditioning for hair (all the soaps I made until now are shampoo bars) and thats why I made a Catnip Soap. 

The smell was awful on day 1-3 (it smelled really bad) but after one week I just smelled the Shea Butter and now after 2 weeks it has no smell at all. :wink:

Btw. I like your avatar, is this a goat?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2011)

Finchen said:
			
		

> Yes *Hazel*, I have used dried Catnip. I made a strong Catnip tea to which I added the lye.
> 
> Catnip is very conditioning for hair (all the soaps I made until now are shampoo bars) and thats why I made a Catnip Soap.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know about the catnip.

My avatar is a dog - part lab, part something else. A lady at the vet's said she thought he could have been part border collie. She based this upon how long and wavy his coat was and his white and black markings. I think she was probably correct. He had a herding instinct and used to herd kids and cats around the yard. I wished I had a video camera. It was so funny.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 1, 2011)

Oops, sorry that I thought it would be a goat.    
I hope you (resp. your dog) dont feel offended.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 1, 2011)

You're doing a great job there. Keep up the good work and please keep sharing photos.  :wink:


----------



## Finchen (Apr 1, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> You're doing a great job there. Keep up the good work and please keep sharing photos.  :wink:



I will try to keep up the good work. :wink: Definitely I will continue to post photos as I like to take pictures.


----------



## ewenique (Apr 1, 2011)

Good job!  I especially like the flower mold.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 1, 2011)

Wowser love them!!!!!! Keep those pics coming :0)


----------



## Hazel (Apr 1, 2011)

Finchen said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry that I thought it would be a goat.
> I hope you (resp. your dog) dont feel offended.



Nope, not offended at all. I thought it was funny. I mentioned your comment to my sister and she laughed, too. I have to admit it's not a very good picture. I'm lousy at photograpy.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 1, 2011)

@*Hazel*: Cool, I am relieved to hear that. Btw. I have three dogs and one I am caring for at the moment. :wink:


----------



## artcarheather (Apr 2, 2011)

VEry cute mold!


----------



## Finchen (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are two pictures of my salt soaps which I made yesterday. The color is more like in the 2nd picture:


----------



## Finchen (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of my egg yolk soap which I made yesterday


----------



## Hazel (Apr 9, 2011)

That is so cute! What did you scent it with? Also, what's the soap next to it?


----------



## dcornett (Apr 9, 2011)

too cute...


----------



## Finchen (Apr 9, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> That is so cute! What did you scent it with? Also, what's the soap next to it?



Haha, on the left is a boiled egg (just for presentation, lol) and next to it *is* the egg yolk soap.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 9, 2011)

You had me fooled!    Years ago, I had bought green eggs and ham soap from a seller on Etsy. So, when I saw the boiled egg I was sooo impressed. 

I was trying to figure out how you got such a realistic looking soap. I was thinking you were going to say the soap on the right was waffle soap or something like that.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL  Initially I wanted to make a picture with an unboiled egg beside the soap, but none were left, so I have taken the boiled one.


----------



## dubnica (Apr 11, 2011)

That egg yolk soap looks famtastic.  It looks so yummy.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 13, 2011)

The egg-yolk soap is getting darker every day, so I have taken a new picture.






And here two pics of my Castile soap. Unfortunately with partial gel, so it looks a bit odd. :?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2011)

I think your castile looks fine. Partial gel can make interesting patterns in soap. 

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you Hazel.


----------



## Relle (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the colour your egg soap is going. They must have been very yellow yolks.

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 14, 2011)

Your egg soap is looking fantastic! 

I also love your castile ... so creamy!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, these are fantastic!  Love the salt bars, so smooth!

You may want to check with your vet before using your soap on your dogs.  I read somewhere that the sensitivity of dog skin is different than that of humans.  It looks great but you probably should double check to make sure it's safe for them.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you all! 

@*judymoody*: I will ask out vet about using the soap on our dogs.


----------



## jeazalez (Apr 15, 2011)

nice creations you got there, i do have the same addiction with making soaps. though i suggest you also try venturing in shampoo bar making or lotion bar making to widen your range of products. It is also a good gift idea if you'd be able to have like a pack of those three varieties, not only will you be able to enjoy making them, you will also make other people happy. goodluck with that!


----------



## Finchen (Apr 17, 2011)

@*jeazalez*: Thanks. Most of my soaps are shampoo bars but currently I have started making soaps which are more superfatted (all the shampoo bars are SF with only 4%). And I have mixed a face cream for my bf, containing shea butter, jojoba oil, avocado oil, water and an emulgator. Can't wait to mix more, lol.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are two pics of my latest soaps. 

*Ayurvedic Herb*







*Coco Loco (rebatched)*


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!  Love the colour of your ayurvedic herb!


----------



## Finchen (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you, Dragonkaz.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 27, 2011)

This is how my latest soap with the lovely top looked before:






But I had to rebatch it because I forgot the Castor Oil (12%)  and the soap was lye havy. Now it looks like this, totally different and not very nice.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 27, 2011)

How disappointing for you. It still looks nice with the stamp. Very rustic and natural looking.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Hazel. That's no stamp though, I engraved it with a toothpick, lol.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you kidding me?  :shock: 

If not, you really are addicted.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 27, 2011)

No, I am not kidding and yes I am totally addicted.


----------



## Relle (Apr 28, 2011)

The top one looked so nice and ceamy too, its so annoying when you forget something, you remember usually after its all finished. :x


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2011)

Finchen said:
			
		

> No, I am not kidding and yes I am totally addicted.



Wow! How long did it take you to carve this out?

Also, did you do all the bars? If so, then we seriously need to discuss an intervention.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 28, 2011)

Only one of the bars. It took 5-10 minutes I think.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, then we won't worry about doing an intervention.    

You did an excellent job on carving it. I really thought it was a stamp.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 29, 2011)

It still looks nice!  And wow, I really wish you didn't make me start thinking of the variety of bas-reliefs I can carve into soaps.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2011)

Finchen - It looks like you might have started a new art form. Soap carving! People could really get artistic.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 30, 2011)

Hehe you guys are funny.


----------

